# Counting Down The Days



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Only a few more weeks and I'll be back in my "second home"... I have missed NoDak more this year than any other. I cannot wait to reconnect with old friends and look at some beautiful country again. Truly, the nicest and most kind people I have ever run into... Oh yeah, the waterfowl hunting is as good as it gets...

Counting down the days.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sasha & Abby,

I agree. :beer:

I am tired of Trump but I agree.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I got the waterfowl itch this year so I just started loading again today in preparation. Should be a good year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Myself I am waiting for the rut so this guy comes out in legal hours.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hear ya sdbf...

Plainsman.... you are killing me. That one will push 150"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

last year he came and stayed until 7:30am until he dropped his velvet. Then nothing before midnight. Now he comes midnight to 3:00am. My only hope is the hormones make him stupid in the beginning of November.

Last year with only a couple of legal minutes left I thought I had him until I compared the rack with the pics. I shot a 145 that looked a lot like him. A deer that had never been on camera and came out of nowhere. Not complaining though.


----------

